# I need...Help in training by Budgie to come on my hand



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey there, I recently got a budgie named Flake, he's fully white with a little bit of blue on tail and chin, he is 4-8 weeks old, and I was looking forward to training my budgie to step on my finger, of course I know training a budgie to step on my finger will take a lot of time, but I read so many articles and, I am confused. So please, I need to find some ways to finger-train him which will be fast and short. Thank you for your time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*There is no "short and fast" method when it comes to training a bird. You MUST have patience and work at the budgie's pace for its health and well-being.
Why are you impatient?

Budgies should not be released by a breeder to an owner until they are, at a minimum, 8 weeks old.
Can you find out how old the budgie is for sure? 
Is it eating well on its own?

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk to him.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him.
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he is comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your bird’s pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. 

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Of course it is possible to help your budgie become comfortable with you over a period of time, and help him learn to trust you as well. However, if you approach the process with the idea that you want it to be fast or easy, then you will most likely never be able to tame your budgie. 

Budgies can sense emotions including impatience better than other animals or humans because they have the ability to see into the ultraviolet spectrum and can detect subtle changes in facial expression and body language. Therefore the first step is to remove all expectations you have for your budgie and start to accept that you will have to be patient and understanding no matter what, and work at his own pace. 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources above! Please be sure to read through everything to ensure you're up to date on the best budgie practices. If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! 

Best wishes for your budgie.


----------



## Fadelplayz (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello there, thanks for replying, we were doing the first step of letting him settle in, he settled for two weeks, also there is no need to extend it further cuz we just found out he was already finger trained and could come on my fingers no sweat :/
Also, he's 8-9 weeks old


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Even if he was sold or given to you as a "hand tame" budgie, he may not want to do so always especially since he's still so new. Budgies are often submissive at first because they are afraid in their new environments, even if it doesn't seem like he still is. In addition, as he grows up, he may decide that he no longer wants to be so obedient and will not willingly come onto your finger. In this case it's important to maintain a bond with him and not just a position of authority so he continues to want to step on your finger and doesn't feel forced to. Spending lots of time talking to him and in the same room as him should also be a high priority! 

Good luck with Flake, he sounds very cute.


----------

